# reply



## dlucke17 (May 9, 2003)

My ka is in great shape....very strong with about 80,000 miles on it...i have about $4000.00 that i am willing to spend, maybe a little more....I was thinking of three options..1, go ahead and do the sr20 swap, and with some upgrades get about 250 hp.....2, get a turbo bolt on kit, that goes on the ka24 and with some mods get about 225 - 250 hp....3, get another ka24, take it apart, port, polish, and other mods then add the turbo....then swap out the 2 engines and get at least 350 hp....something like that...tell me what you think about the possibilities...


----------



## De La Rocha (Apr 4, 2003)

SR20DET...

-Matt


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2003)

I would go for the port and polish but on the sr befoer you put it in.

EVL


----------



## bizzy b (Apr 13, 2003)

hmmm....you can spend the $2K on a 202hp SR20DET and $2K installation there of, or you can spend it on a $3K KA24DE turbo kit + installation for 250hp and have enough money to upgrade the fuel system and have 300hp. does the SR seem like such a scorching deal now? you be the judge...


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

as long as you have SOME kind of working knowledge of engines and the like, you can do the SR swap yourself. practically everyone i know that has done and is going to do an SR swap didn't know much of anything on swapping an engine, but they still did it. one example, someone i know didn't even know how to flush his coolant system, but he still did the swap. even though he had a shop do the wiring for him, which cost him $100 or so.


----------



## lionel (May 13, 2003)

what's port and polish??? i hope i aint askin a dumb question.


----------

